# Temporary downtime, we're back



## Costello (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
We have been down for the past 24 hours due to a hardware default on our server. This is caused by a known kernel issue that crashes the server and its remote control hardware (making it impossible to reboot without a physical intervention). The issue occurs when our uptime is too long... oh, the irony! Hey server, you might want to reboot every now and then...
I will remove this message from the homepage in the next couple of hours.
Sorry about the inconvenience caused! It's good to be back!
Costello


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 28, 2013)

Phew, glad its up and running.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad to see the temp back up!
Didn't realize my addiction to it until it was down


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 28, 2013)

I forgot gbatemp was down so many times today, typed in the url and just waited for it to load. bad times =(


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 28, 2013)

So happy the site didn't get hacked again!


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2013)

"Your system has been running error free and needs to be shut down. Press any key to continue or any other key to abort."


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol thought it got hacked again....


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol thought it would come back with the good ol' skin........ I still miss it !


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought it was just me. Well its good to be back


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2013)

Omg Temp I missed you so much ;o;


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Lol thought it got hacked again....


Same. Except the lol, I was rather worried :'(


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 28, 2013)

Temp downtime for the temp?

I must admit I was worried for a while.  Afterwards, I just assumed that the Wii U, 3DS and PS Vita had all been fully hacked and the down time was caused by a massive surge of users flocking to the site to download the hacks.  Imagine my disappointment when nothing of interest actually happened yesterday.


----------



## pelago (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad you're back. I know a bit about servers and it sounds like you need some better remote control hardware. You can get kit that allows you to remotely control and view the screen of a server, even when it's switched off, and see all the BIOS screens etc. Such hardware should be completely immune from any software problems.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 28, 2013)

pelago said:


> Glad you're back. I know a bit about servers and it sounds like you need some better remote control hardware. You can get kit that allows you to remotely control and view the screen of a server, even when it's switched off, and see all the BIOS screens etc. Such hardware should be completely immune from any software problems.


Serial console ftw.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 28, 2013)

HTTP Error 504: Gateway Timeout.


----------



## baggieman (Jan 28, 2013)

phewww,thought u got hacked again!!

soooo good to c u back


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 28, 2013)

Figured it was a server crash or something, didn't mind too much was reformatting and reinstalling on my laptop anyways lol


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jan 28, 2013)

I am glad it was a simple thing such as that and not a compromise in security.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2013)

pelago said:


> Glad you're back. I know a bit about servers and it sounds like you need some better remote control hardware.


They need a serverbot.


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2013)

If you want to know what happened to the temp when it is down, the easiest way is usually to join IRC, but you need to either have an external client or use this url: http://client01.chat.mibbit.com/?server=irc.gbatemp.net:4500&channel=#gbatemp.net
Of course it could be hard to find that link when the Temp is down, but still.


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
We have been down for the past 24 hours due to a hardware default on our server. This is caused by a known kernel issue that crashes the server and its remote control hardware (making it impossible to reboot without a physical intervention). The issue occurs when our uptime is too long... oh, the irony! Hey server, you might want to reboot every now and then...
I will remove this message from the homepage in the next couple of hours.
Sorry about the inconvenience caused! It's good to be back!
Costello


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 28, 2013)

pelago said:


> Glad you're back. I know a bit about servers and it sounds like you need some better remote control hardware. You can get kit that allows you to remotely control and view the screen of a server, even when it's switched off, and see all the BIOS screens etc. Such hardware should be completely immune from any software problems.


 
 DRAC for Dell and iLO for HP are the 2 I use at work. I hate it when I come across servers without it set up.


----------



## caribou007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Costello said:


> ... and its remote control hardware (making it impossible to reboot without a physical intervention).


 
 Ah, the joys of being a sysadmin..  Yeah, I think this is what I'll be taking in college.

Welcome back GBAtemp!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Inconvenience? Quite the opposite, the Temp finally works on Opera Mini - no more silly and slow proxies for me, woo-hoo!


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 28, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Glad to see the temp back up!
> Didn't realize my addiction to it until it was down


 
Yeah my thoughts exactly, like everything in life, you take it for granted until it's no longer there.


----------



## Toa_235 (Jan 28, 2013)

welcome the fuck back, you got my ass worried and quite lonely too


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2013)

good I've been bored shitless for nearly 2 days


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't even realize it was down.
Isn't this something your server host should fix? Edit: Or a kernel update?
Or are you using colocation?


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jan 28, 2013)

I keep clicking this url site on my bookmark every time I load my browser since yesterday...


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 28, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> I keep clicking this url site on my bookmark every time I load my browser since yesterday...


Same here ><

Thought it was hacked too, I'm so pessimistic sometimes


----------



## darksweet (Jan 28, 2013)

welcome back guys I'm so happy!!!.... wait it's just the same I'm sad again


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Costello said:


> Hi everyone,
> We have been down for the past 24 hours due to a hardware default on our server. This is caused by a known kernel issue that crashes the server and its remote control hardware (making it impossible to reboot without a physical intervention). The issue occurs when our uptime is too long... oh, the irony! Hey server, you might want to reboot every now and then...
> I will remove this message from the homepage in the next couple of hours.
> Sorry about the inconvenience caused! It's good to be back!
> Costello


 


Costello said:


> you posted in the wrong forum
> and I'm sorry to tell you that I think the problem is on your end, no issues here whatsoever


 
I'm sorry, what were you lying?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 28, 2013)

hi temp, what's up?


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I'm sorry, what were you lying?


Lag issues/slow connection != server crashes. Entirely different problem...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank god, you guys have no idea how many times I fapped out of boredom when the Temp was down.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yay! I was so bored I actually finished all my offline stuff that I have been avoiding for months!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> If you want to know what happened to the temp when it is down, the easiest way is usually to join IRC, but you need to either have an external client or use this url: http://client01.chat.mibbit.com/?server=irc.gbatemp.net:4500&channel=#gbatemp.net
> Of course it could be hard to find that link when the Temp is down, but still.


I actually went there and saw no one. :/


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't really notice it was down. I thought it was on my end so I just went on with my current hobbies.

But I'm glad it's back up though.


----------



## Engert (Jan 28, 2013)

Is your server located at Godaddy or somewhere else?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Inconvenience? Quite the opposite, the Temp finally works on Opera Mini - no more silly and slow proxies for me, woo-hoo!


Ironically, *Opera Mini is a proxy*, it gets the web pages from Opera's servers (which fetch them for you and then compress them).  If you're looking for an actual Opera-engine-based browser, you want Opera Mobile, not Mini.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Ironically, *Opera Mini is a proxy*, it gets the web pages from Opera's servers (which fetch them for you and then compress them). If you're looking for an actual Opera-engine-based browser, you want Opera Mobile, not Mini.


I realize that, however the proxy Opera Mini uses was blocked before (for whatever reason) so it wasn't usable - I had to use a _proxy on a proxy (proxeption) _which was not pleasant. I did try Mobile, however my ancient handset had too little internal memory to pull it off properly.


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
We have been down for the past 24 hours due to a hardware default on our server. This is caused by a known kernel issue that crashes the server and its remote control hardware (making it impossible to reboot without a physical intervention). The issue occurs when our uptime is too long... oh, the irony! Hey server, you might want to reboot every now and then...
I will remove this message from the homepage in the next couple of hours.
Sorry about the inconvenience caused! It's good to be back!
Costello


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2013)

It's good to see the Temp is up and running - the withdrawal was unbearable.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad to see it wasn't hacked again or that it's down permanently. Maybe a Twitter feed for GBATemp so in case it goes down we all don't go into a crazy panic


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 28, 2013)

I was freaking out... I thought the temp was hacked again!


----------



## Janthran (Jan 28, 2013)

I was at a hotel and I thought it was just the crappy wifi  there lol


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought we were hacked again.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't see it happen but, Foxi4. That is some interesting stuff there with the proxception!


----------



## Costello (Jan 29, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I'm sorry, what were you lying?


not sure if you are trolling me or just stupid... the line between either is thin


----------



## Devin (Jan 29, 2013)

Costello said:


> not sure if you are trolling me or just stupid... the line between either is thin


 
That's pyro. You can assume the former.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 29, 2013)

1 b3l13v3 th4t th15 w45 p1ng'5 d01ng.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 29, 2013)

Server downtimes like this are good opportunities to use the @GBAtemp Twitter Account.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for fixing this forum just 1 day or more without stupid hacking anymore.


----------

